# Portsmouth-Santander: 2 night voyage



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Anyone been on the 2 nighter from Portsmouth to Santander in November? Any thoughts on the voyage, pros cons, if you've done it?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Imagine it will be very nice

As long as you don't have a dog

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

November across the bay of Biscay ??

Ask yourself the following question "Whats the weather likely to be like in November?" :wink:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

aldra said:


> As long as you don't have a dog
> 
> Aldra


We do!! But she's only small  


Mr Plodd said:


> Ask yourself the following question "Whats the weather likely to be like in November?"
> 
> Mr Plodd


I have. We were booked in February this year and the overnight sailing was cancelled so they took us St Malo. The return in March was fine.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Where will she spend the two nights??

Have you managed a dog friendly cabin

It's a long night in a cage

We would not repeat it and it was just one very short night

With us there till the early hours and back again in the early hours 8O 8O 

He was still upset by it all

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I did it a number of years ago with P&O and the benefit was that you sailed at 8.00pm and landed at 8.00am with a whole day ahead of you to drive. I don't know if it is the same with BF.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If it's the same as last year it leaves Thurs at 10.30 pm and arrives Saturday 7.45 am.

Aldra, thanks for your thoughts, she was in a cage overnight both ways and seemed ok. We went up to let her out frequently and walked her around the exercise deck. But 2 nights might be too long - my wife will decide as she's her dog.

Just thinking about the options.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are the dog friendly cabins already booked??

They do seem to book up early

But I f I could get one I'd travel that route again

Aldra


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Nothing on sale yet - I'm going by last year's timetable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Its 24 hours unless they stop in Roscoff for supplies.

PM me if you want a 10% discount and don't already have it.

TM


----------



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

One of the worst nights of my life force 8 gale, remember lying on the bunk with awful banging from the car decks all night long. I was sure we were going to sink and that was in early September.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, TM. I joined before our last trip. Well worthwhile I think.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

aldra said:


> Are the dog friendly cabins already booked??
> 
> They do seem to book up early
> 
> ...


We have never been able to get a dog friendly cabin they were always booked. one time we did the LD lines to cross Biscay St Nazare to Gijon. It leaves at 8pm and docks about 11am most of which time you are sleeping. This shortens your traveling time on the outward journey. The dog stays in the van and you go down to give it a walk on the deck when it suits you. Our dog was fine with this because the van is his second home. Going back its a daytime sailing so we feel we might as well be driving.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We found the Pont Aven a comfortable enough ship in a Severe Gale Force 9 all the way back from Santander. I made the mistake of switching my lap-top on and looking at the Met Office Shipping Forecast and it was Red for sea areas Biscay, Plymouth, Portland and Wight. In the event however it was nowhere near as bad as I feared and as I say, the Pont Aven (if that's the boat you are on) is a lovely ship.

Don't let the weather put you off! 

Caulkhead


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The drive across France is much more interesting though instead of looking at hundreds of miles of grey sea and horizon.last week coming up the A63 our MH was being rocked by high winds anf lashed by horizontal rain so god knows what it was like out in the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We were on the Pont Aven in Feb/Mar, diverted to St Malo on way over but lovely voyage on return. Agree the PA is a lovely boat and we had a great buffet meal on the restaurant on the way back.

Only the Cap Finisterre has pet friendly cabins on the routes to Spain.

Winter timetables will be out mid August.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*choice*



BrianJP said:


> The drive across France is much more interesting though instead of looking at hundreds of miles of grey sea and horizon.last week coming up the A63 our MH was being rocked by high winds anf lashed by horizontal rain so god knows what it was like out in the Bay of Biscay.


That is great if like I have said many time, if you have the time.

From Manchester to Costa Blanca takes around 50 hours.

To do that driving through France and Spain Via the tunnel takes much longer.

Prices Each way start at around £194 for a Small Motorhome.

If you have a 30 foot RV and want to travel in High Season, expect to pay from about £500 each way.

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes but Calais to Spanish border is easily done in a day and a half including 1 overnight stop and numerous breaks for food and re fuelling, so not much difference in time really if you want get there asap.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Border*



BrianJP said:


> Yes but Calais to Spanish border is easily done in a day and a half including 1 overnight stop and numerous breaks for food and re fuelling, so not much difference in time really if you want get there asap.


In a car, small van or pushing it in a motorhome, maybe.

Getting from Manchester to Calais takes up a whole day!

TM


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

*Re: choice*



teemyob said:


> That is great if like I have said many time, if you have the time.
> 
> From Manchester to Costa Blanca takes around 50 hours.
> 
> ...


The cheapest single price I could find for 2 people, 6m MH with cheapest cabin(£65) was £344.

Apart from significant cost saving by going Dover Calais, there are several other points I would consider.

1. When using Dover to Calais you do not have to worry about missing the ferry as another one will be along shortly.

2. Portsmouth to Santander ferry more likely to suffer from weather disruption, industrial action and breakdowns.

The long sea route makes more sense for cars as you save on hotel accommodation.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

wug said:


> Anyone been on the 2 nighter from Portsmouth to Santander in November? Any thoughts on the voyage, pros cons, if you've done it?


We went last year with ticket cost help from Trev/ Teemyob's ,we sailed on the Brittany Ferries Ponte Avon nice ship ,calm through Bay of Biscay !I thought it was a one night cruise .
But, went through Bay of Biscay in summer 3 years ago sea was force 10/12 chucking passengers out of their bunks at front of ship ,the ship is around 80000 tons fully stabilisedI was Throwing up all the time until I had a jab from the ships doctor (best £50 I have ever spent ). plus cruise to Canaries was on P&O Oriania what a noisy Tub , if the sea is calm it' a nice cruise , good luck.

Tony A.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The 2 night departure is a strange one. The first night is the leg to Roscoff where they arrive about 5 am, discharge the crew and a new crew come on board. They are in port about 2.5 hours. So leg 1 is an overnight cross channel western long crossing. That wont be a problem weather wise with either Pont Aven or Cap Finisterre

Last time I did it the new crew were on strike and we spent 8 hours in Roscoff Harbour before BF bribed them enough to come on board.

Next point is if its dog cabins its the Cap Finisterre , not as much in way of shops, restaurants or entertainment, as the Pont Aven, but a faster boat as it was originally a superfast ferry. There aren't TV's in the cabins.

I've done several trips in winter. Say 12 in total. None have been cancelled, all took the 24 hours, or less, apart from one which took 40 ie an extra 16.

These are big ships with modern navigational aids and stability devices

If its bad you just lie down. Exercising the dog(s) can be a bit fun if its rough. Last winter trip, this February, was rough, but the boat was on time. I had three Jack Russells and they were in the kennels because it was the Pont Aven whilst the Cap Finisterre was having its annual overhaul. I had to go up three times in 24 hours rain, sleet and gale and take them for walkies, 30 mins each. I couldn't take out more than one on its own. It was cold, bleak and miserable. The dog exercise area was awash and like a skating rink. The dogs seemed to think it was OK, but they have 4 legs to my two. 

Most of the dogs in the kennels were very subdued and quite. It can be very noisy up there on a normal crossing.

On arrival at Portsmouth all 3 dogs were fine and had a good run around at my first stop. They had relieved themselves on board quite happily and eaten. They all 3 went in a big kennel with a basket, plenty of blankets and a bone each. No soiling.

Finally I wasn't aware that BF had loaded the departures for October onwards as yet, last time I enquired they said late July to mid August but have announced that the schedules will be broadly similar to 2012/13 winter

It will be the Cap Finisterre apart from when it is off for service in late February early March, if previous years are repeated and it will be Bilbao.

Going out this February the Bay of Biscay boat was delayed by 16 hours departing (from a 5pm crossing to 09.00 the next morning) they wanted to borad us and keep us on board overnight in Portsmouth Harbour so we took a transfer onto the Ouistreham Caen boat at 23.00 and rolled off at 06.30 and drove down via Toulouse and then had a decision A64 Arriegois or via Carcassone and Perpignan and the coast. IPad check showed no snow problems in the Pyrenees. By the time we got to the end of the A64 and Ax les Thermes we were in white out. A snow plough pulled out in front of us at Hospitalet pres d'Andorra and we followed it to the border at Bourg Madame/Puigcerda. About 20 miles taking 3 hours. Would have had to turn back without. Got to our destination, 50 miles northwest of Barcelona at 03.00. If we had gone at the scheduled time to Bilbao we would not habe been in until 01.00 and if we had gone on the delayed crossing it would have been 17.00. Nackered but happy. NB we weren't in the motorhome but a range rover and I enjoyed the snow driving


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it didn't work for us Thieawin

We were with him almost constantly apart from about 5 hours sleep

He was distraught but maybe because he was alone

Other dogs in the cages were equally distraught

Took a good few days to settle him

Would never repeat it without a cabin

And the P&aO crossing from Hull was even worse

Aldra


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Clearly you have to know your dog(s). Ours travel well and frequently, 3 or 4 trips to Spain and maybe 10 IOM UK a year. IOM we do get pet cabins for the four hours otherwise its stay in the car on the car deck. Unless its the fast craft. Thats only 2 hours 15. They have to stay in the car for that. We have set up video camers because we were concerned. As soon as the car deck is empty of people they settle and snooze. Favourite spot is the dashboard. Spain we prefer the pet friendly cabins. We always exercise well before departure and immediately on arrival.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: choice*



selstrom said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > That is great if like I have said many time, if you have the time.
> ...


Here is one of the cheaper crossings

Add around £15-£30 per meter extra, plus Extra height.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thieawin 

I thought You meant overnight crossings

He is fine on shorter ones stays in the van

The P&O crossing from hull should be banned

Despite their spiell it is a nightmare with nowhere for dogs to relieve themselves

Santander at least have a dog friendly deck

Aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

my dog would be distraught also (yorkie) I have to do the lanzarote/cadiz crossing next year and they don't do dog friendly cabins 38 hours is a long time to camp beside the top kennel !! im dreading it ..


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On the (24 hr) Santander ferry in May there were dogs that didn't stop howling even though the conditions were perfect. Many owners sitting out on the open dog deck keeping them company. Must be hell for dogs and their owners in winter. I wouldn't do it to my dog (if I had one).


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

as I say, you have to know your dog. We try only to go on the Cap Finisterre with the cabins, for the 24/36 hours, but occasionally we go on the Pont Aven, and ours are OK in the kennels.


But even if you dont have to spend all the time with them tere is still a lot of visiting and exercising

Ours are seasoned and hardened travellers, including boats, from being pups.


----------

